# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Security drone, Secom Co., Ltd., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Secom Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Japanese security drone will chase down intruders"
World's first security drone for companies available from Friday

by Martyn Williams
December 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Security drone chases trespassers all on its own"
Secom's robot will follow intruders to make sure they're on camera.

by Jon Fingas
December 13, 2015

----------

